# 80watt 6500k and 30watt 15,000k light for planted tank?



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

Had a Q about lightin i have 80w 6500k on my 55g tank i wanted to know if i could put 2x15w 15,000k lights with it, will the plants grow with the 2x15w 15,000k light?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Plants do much better with bulbs rated at 5500k-10000k. A 1500K bulb are better used for reef tanks.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

but isnt the color temp just in the visible color that will be viewed? I would imagine it to be very blue, but if the color spectrum has the peaks in proper areas you should be ok.


----------

